# Edit: Verständnisproblem zu Tabellen in HTML / Bilder positionieren



## Swordsman (8. Juli 2003)

*Bin auf der Suche nach einem Buch*

Hi 
Ich habe schon eine beträchtliche Anzahl an Büchern, die mir sehr viel geholfen haben. Was ich jetzt aber suche, ist ein Buch , das sich mit dem Zusammenspiel von Grafiken, die erstellt wurden und deren Einbindung in Tabellen beschäfftigt.Damit man somit also in der Lage ist , entsprechende Layouts sowie Webraster zu erstellen.
Habe das Buch Raster für das Webdesign gekauft, es ist sehr gut bloss eines fehlt. Der dazugehörige Quelltext, der einzelnen Abbildungen.

Wenn das jetzt ins Falsche Forum gepostet ist , tut mir das Leid.
Ich denke, ihr wisst was ich meine !
Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus recht herrzlich bei euch und hoffe der Eine oder Andere kann mir da weiterhelfen.


----------



## Fabian H (8. Juli 2003)

Ich weiss ja nicht, welche Bücher das sind, die du hast, aber ich denke, dass eine "beträchtliche Anzahl an Büchern" eigentlich reichen sollte, um in HTML fit zu sein.

Sorry, vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass ich nicht weis, was Webraster sind


----------



## Swordsman (9. Juli 2003)

*Bücher*

Es geht darum, dass diese Sache nicht in meinen Büchern behandelt wird. Es sind keine Beispiele vorhanden lediglich , nen Grund-Gerüst einer Tabelle ist vorhanden. Ich jedoch suche ein Buch , was sich damit auseinander setzt , Grafiken in Tabellen einzuschliessen, durch positionierund und Grösse somit Weblayout's zustande zu kriegen.
Denn dieser Bereich, ist mehr als gering im Buch aufgeführt.


----------



## TeCe (9. Juli 2003)

Nun...wenn du Weblayouts erstellen willst, dann kannst genauso gut Photoshop&ImageReady nutzen. Ansonsten kann ich auch nicht verstehen wo das Problem ist.
Da du doch genug Nachschlagewerke zum Thema HTML hast, wirst du doch wohl wissen das man mit width eine breite angibt und mit cellpadding und cellspacing, die Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Blöcken. Somit kannst du dann deine Tabelle dicht an dicht zusammenrücken und mit BIldern, iFrames oder weiteren Tables, die dann Inhalte haben formatieren.


----------



## Swordsman (9. Juli 2003)

*Bitte Tipps zu Büchern*

Also ist nett von euch , bloss bringt mich das echt nicht weiter.
Ich hoffe jemand versteht, was ich meine. Das ich über diese Kenntnisse nicht verfüge, ist mir auch klar, sonst würde ich hier keine Hilfe suchen. Ausserdem geht es um mehrere Tabellen, mehrere Grafiken, die nebeneinander angereit werden , so denke ich es mir funktioniert das. Ich bitte um hilfreiche Links oder nen guten *Buchtipp*.
Wie macht du das zb das bei www.dotplosion.de die Sterne im Hintergrund sind? darüber der Text? und wie funktioniert das mit der Ausrichtung? das die genau da bleiben, auf der linken seite unter dem banner ?
*@ Nuinmundo? *


----------



## Fabian H (9. Juli 2003)

Naja, das ganze ist eine Tabelle mit CSS.
Den ganze Code zu erläutern würde keinen Sinn machen.

Ich häng mal das Template vom Design an, dann kannst du's dir ja mal anschauen.

Aber: Klau bitte nicht das Design, is nämlich schon geklaut  (Nicht von mir)


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. Juli 2003)

*Re: Bitte Tipps zu Büchern*



> _Original geschrieben von Swordsman _
> *Ausserdem geht es um mehrere Tabellen, mehrere Grafiken, die nebeneinander angereit werden , so denke ich es mir funktioniert das. Ich bitte um hilfreiche Links oder nen guten Buchtipp.
> *



Hallo, 

da wirds kein Buch geben. Mir fällt auch grad kein Link ein. Machs einfach so:

1) Arbeite das komplette Tabellenkapitel von http://www.selfhtml.net durch.
2) Wenn du es technisch kapiert hast, erstell dir irgendein Layout
   (per hand oder per Programm)
3) Wenn du´s per Programm gemacht hast, durcke es aus...
4) Leg den Ausdruck in ein Klarsichthülle
5) Schnapp dir einen Folienstift und ein Geodreieck und versuch das Tabellenkonstrukt zu zeichnen (auf die Folie)
6) Versuch die Tabelle nachzubauen und die Images einzufügen...
7) Wenns nicht geht, eifach die Folie Abwaschen und von vorne anfangen...

Also praktisch learning by doing. Bin mir sicher, dass du den Bogen nach ein, zwei Übungen raus hast... viel Spass dabei.

ciao


----------



## Swordsman (10. Juli 2003)

*Buchtipps*

Ok die letzten beiden post's haben mir einiges zu üben gegeben.
So möchte ich mich auf diesem Wege *bedanken*.(Mein Codex)  Klauen würde ich niemals etwas, da alles schon von mir sein muss, es sei denn, ich verlinke etwas.(zb. nen Banner oder so)
Finde sowas selbst sehr unkreativ
und billig.
So also ich bin jetzt erstmal beschäfftig. Vielen Dank


----------



## TeCe (10. Juli 2003)

VIel Spass sei dir gewünscht 
Und poste doch mal, wenn du Erfolgreich warst!


----------



## Swordsman (11. Juli 2003)

*Tabellen*

Lol ich gebs einfach mal auf. Wahrscheinlich schon zu alt hehe;-) 
Das Problem, wenn ein Mensch sich das nicht bildlich vorstellen kann, wirds einem nichts bringen. 

Ich warte mal auf ne Bucherscheinung oder ähnliches.
Villeicht sogar nen Kurs 
Wozu brauche ich ne tr , will ja nur nen Bild damit positionieren usw. Hmm ist mir villeicht auch zu hoch das Ganze.
Man findet Tabellen meist eh nur im Zusammenhang, mit ner Tabellen- überschrift, sowie einigen Auflistungen.Aber Grafische Beipsiele habe ich keine ausfindig machen können. Denn da man ja nur de Grafik umschliessen möchte, braucht man ja keine Überschrifft oder sonstiges.Bin verwirrt ohne Ende.
Dann üsste das ja so aussehen Thomas 
*<table>
<td>Grafik.gif</td>
</table>* 
und das wars.Da ich ja nur eine Grafik als Tabellen-Inhalt habe. (Ich bin zu blöde dafür glaube ich) Und möchte nicht, das ganze Forum hier vollposten mit dummen Fragen
thx all 4 ya helping hand'S
mfg Swordsman


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Juli 2003)

Wo liegt genau dein Problem?

<table> gibt an das es sich um eine Tabelle handelt

<tr> sagt das die erste/oder eine neue Reihe beginnt

<td> ist eine Tabellenzelle

dann gibt es noch die Bezeichnu row, bzw. rowspan für "reihenuüberspannend"

und col, bzw. colspan für Spaltenübergreifend

Wenn Du es noch genauer erklärt haben willst oder Fragen hast, frage, ich (wir) werden versuchen Dir das zu erklären!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (11. Juli 2003)

Vielleicht hilft dir ein Bild 


```
+-------+-------+-------+
|   1   |   2   |   3   |
+-------+-------+-------+
|   4   |   5   |   6   |
+-------+-------+-------+
```
Wie fängt man an? Man legt erstmal fest, dass es sich um eine Tabelle handelt 
*
<table>
</table>
*
Jetzt kommt die erste Zeile dran
*
<table>
<tr>
</tr>
</table>
*
Die Zeile an und für sich hat keinen weiteren Inhalt und dient sozusagen nur als Container für die einzelnen Zellen. Jetzt kommen die drei Zellen in die erste Zeile.
*
<table>
<tr>
<td> 1 </td>
<td> 2 </td>
<td> 3 </td>
</tr>
</table>
*
Wenn du nur eine Zeile möchtest bist du jetzt fertig. Die Tabelle würde jetzt so aussehen:

```
+-------+-------+-------+
|   1   |   2   |   3   |
+-------+-------+-------+
```
Jetzt kommt noch die zweite Zeile mit den entsprechenden Zellen rein...
*
<table>
<tr>
<td> 1 </td>
<td> 2 </td>
<td> 3 </td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td> 4 </td>
<td> 5 </td>
<td> 6 </td>
</tr>
</table>
*
Wenn du jetzt keine <tr>´s hättest, wäre es nicht ersichtlich wo die eine Zeile aufhört und die andere anfängt...

hoffe es ist dir irgendwie klarer geworden...

bye


----------



## Swordsman (11. Juli 2003)

*Tabellen*

Sauber Thomas und Crono ihr habt mir sehr geholfen. Durch die Bilder, kann ich zumindest schonmal alles zuordnen.Letzte Frage, wie positioniere ich nun aber die Tabellen absolute ?? ZB das eine Grafik oberhalb links und eine zb schräg gegenüber unten rechts ist ? Aber mit gewissem Abstand zu den Rändern Rand ? 

Wenn das hier der Admin sieht, sperrt der mich mein Leben lang aus diesem Forum boa


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Juli 2003)

Ich "klaue" mir mal Cronos Code...:

<table width="600" height="600">
<tr>
<td> (1) hier ein Bild rein </td>
<td> 2 </td>
<td> 3 </td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td> 4 </td>
<td> 5 </td>
<td> 6 </td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td> 7 </td>
<td> 8 </td>
<td> (9) hier ein Bild rein </td>
</tr>
</table>

Nur ein Beispiel...

Zelle 1 bekommt ein Bild

Zelle 2-8 bekommt entweder Textinhalt oder Leerzeichen (nbsp) oder du füllst es mit einem transparenten Gif...

Zelle neun bekommt wieder ein Bild...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (11. Juli 2003)

Ich weis jetzt zwar nicht genau ob du das so meinst, aber versuchen wirs mal 


```
+----------+----------+
|  Bild 1  |   leer   |
+----------+----------+
|  leer    |  Bild2   |
+----------+----------+
```
das wäre dann follgender Code:

```
<table>
  <tr>
    <td><img src="Bild1.jpg"></td>
    <td>leer</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>leer</td>
    <td><img src="Bild2.jpg"></td>
  </tr>
</table>
```
Zu weiteren Formatierungsoptionen schau dir http://www.selfhtml.net/html/tabellen/index.htm an - das is sehr gut geschrieben 

War das so wir du wolltest?

ciao


//edit: Ok - Thomas war schneller


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Juli 2003)

Und hier noch eine grafische Darstellung meines (von Crono geklauten)

Code - Beispiels oben...

Edit, und wenn Du noch *Rand* haben willst fügst Du noch Zelllen hinzu oder arbeitest mit Abstandshaltern, entweder *&nbsp; (ohne *) oder mit blind.gifs (transparente Bilder)....


----------



## Swordsman (12. Juli 2003)

*Re Tabelle*

Ja genial , genau sowas habe ich die ganze Zeit gesucht.
Sauber Sauber!
Also das doch mal echt nen Beisp. absolute. Villeicht sollte man mein verursachtes Koas löschen oder editieren, und das echt mal als (search Beisp.) Kathegorie: Tabellen für alle zugänglich machen.
Also besser kann mans echt nicht mehr machen in Punkto Verständlichkeit.


----------



## e1101 (29. März 2005)

warum nutzt ihr nicht einfach dreamweaver oder etwas anderes? da ist html/css doch ein kinderspiel und man kann sich bequem ums designen kümmern und muss nicht kramphfhaft alles tippen. natürlich sollte man trotzdem die grundlagen drauf haben um manchmal spezielle Änderungen vornehmen zu können die dreamweaver nicht drauf hat.


----------



## Swordsman (31. März 2005)

e1101 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> warum nutzt ihr nicht einfach dreamweaver oder etwas anderes? da ist html/css doch ein kinderspiel und man kann sich bequem ums designen kümmern und muss nicht kramphfhaft alles tippen. natürlich sollte man trotzdem die grundlagen drauf haben um manchmal spezielle Änderungen vornehmen zu können die dreamweaver nicht drauf hat.



Du hast es doch selbst schon erkannt. Wenn man mit der Materie nicht vertraut ist, kennt man sich auch nicht wirklich damit aus. Da kann man sich zwar auf einen wysiwyg_Editor verlassen. Jedoch wird man so nicht in der Lage sein, den Quellcode zu interpretieren geschweige denn zu perfektionieren.


----------



## momoxp (1. April 2005)

also ich muss sagen... ohne erfahrung/kenntnisse kommt man auch mit dreamweaver nicht klar!
und lernen konnte ich durch bücher und selfhtml (etc..) auch nicht :7
Ich habe alles was ich kann in scripten gelernt..
Einfach im Netz irgendwelche Scripts herunterladen.. quellcode anschauen, und googlen


----------

